# Marriott 2019 Maintenance Fees



## SueDonJ (Nov 3, 2018)

** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!* 

** Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*

Resort Name/Unit Size (include Season if it's a differential)
Operating Fee
Replacement Reserve
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
Developer Subsidy (where it exists)
Special Assessment (where it exists)
TOTAL
Increase/decrease over 2018 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (because I don't blame anybody who doesn't want to do the math!)
** Please report DC Trust and AP Point MF's as the per-point amount in effect on 1/1/19, and any changes throughout the year.*

*MF Related info:*

The *2018 MF thread* has been unstuck and can be found here.
Historical MF info can also be found in this forum's Weeks FAQ.
Operating Budgets for each of the resorts may be posted to owners.marriottvacationclub.com when the bills are sent out. Sign in, click on "Maintenance Fee/Club Dues" under "Managing Your Ownership" in the column on the right, then the "Make Payment" button, then the "View eBilling Invoices & Inserts" link.

************* Thread Compilation *************

_*Destination Club*_

*MF's assessed on purchased Trust Points = $0.58/Point = $145.00/Beneficial Interest (BI=250 Points)* Post #7 and Post #19

*Club Dues Fee assessed on Owners of Trust Points and DC-Enrolled Weeks*

$205 Owners and Select Members
$245 Executive and Presidential Members
$270 Chairman's Club Members
*Asia Pacific Points = $0.39379/Point* Post #53

_*Additional Specific Fees*_

*International Owner Service Fee = $34.50 EY / $17.25 EOY *Post #35

*VAT (Value Added Tax) for European Owners*
Thai VAT Post #41
Spain VAT

_*MVC Weeks*_

_*Note that Property Taxes for the Florida resorts will vary according to the Resort Calendar seasons, and are included in the MF budgets.
*Note that Property Taxes for the California resorts will vary among owners based on purchase price/date, and are billed separately by the counties.
_
*Aruba Ocean Club *2BR - Post #12 and 1BR - Post #13
*Aruba Surf Club* 2BR - Post #25 and 3BR - Post #26
*Barony Beach Club* Post #36
*Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge* Post #40
*Cypress Harbour *Sport - Post #4
*Desert Springs Villas I* Post #30
*Desert Springs Villas II* White - Post #23 and Blue - Post #38
*Fairway Villas* Post #10
*Grand Chateau* 2BR EOY - Post #16 and 3BR - Post #19 and 1BR - Post #19
*Grande Ocean* Post #5
*Grande Vista* 3BR Plat - Post #21 and 2BR Gold - Post #22 and 2BR Plat - Post #24 and 3BR Gold - Post #28
*Harbour Lake *2BR Gold - Post #3 and 2BR Plat - Post #55
*Harbour Point at Shelter Cove *Post #18
*Imperial Palms* 3BR Special - Post #44
*Kauai Beach Club* 1BR - Post #39
*Ko Olina Beach Club* 2BR EOY - Post #8 and 3BR - Post #20 and 2BR - Post #32
*Lakeshore Reserve* 2BR Plat - Post #47
*Legends Edge at Bay Point* Plat - Post #51
*Manor Club at Ford's Colony* Post #14 and Post #50
*Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Towers *2BR - Post #43
*Maui Ocean Club - Molokai, Maui & Lanai Wing *1BR EOY and 2BR EOY - Post #2 and 2BR - Post #20 and 1BR - Post #54
*Monarch at Sea Pines* 2BR - Post #42
*MountainSide* 2BR - Post #6
*Oceana Palms* Gold - Post #52
*Ocean Pointe* 2BR Plat - Post #46 and 3BR Silver - Post #48 and 3BR Plat - Post #49
*OceanWatch Villas at Grand Dunes *Post #11
*Phuket Beach Club* Post #41
*Shadow Ridge Villages* 2BR Gold EOY - Post #31
*St. Kitts Beach Club* 2BR- Post #15 and 2BR - Post #17
*Summit Watch* 2BR - Post #45
*SurfWatch* 3BR - Post #37
*Timber Lodge* 2BR Plat Ski - Post #27 and 3BR Summer Plat - Post #34
*Villas at Doral* 2BR Plat - Post #29
*Waiohai Beach Club* Post #32 and Post #56
*Willow Ridge Lodge* 2BR - Post #33


----------



## NTP66 (Nov 3, 2018)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club (MM0) - 1BR EOY OV*

2019 AOAO Operating Fee  - $322.18 (2018: $320.87, +0.41%)
2019 AOAO Replacement Reserve  - $65.27 (2018: $62.90,  +3.77%)
2019 Operating Fee  - $429.68 (2018: $392.44,  +9.49%)
2019 Property Tax Fee - $138.48 (2018: $132.25,  +4.71%)
2019 Replacement Reserve - $138.73 (2018: $135.22,  +2.60%)

*Total: $1094.34* (2018: $1043.86, +4.85%)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club (MM0) - 2BR EOY OV
*
2019 AOAO Operating Fee - $354.40 (2018: $352.97, +0.41%)
2019 AOAO Replacement Reserve - $71.80 (2018: $69.19, +3.77%)
2019 Operating Fee - $472.66 (2018: $431.70, +9.49%)
2019 Property Tax Fee - $152.33 (2018: $145.48, +4.71%)
2019 Replacement Reserve - $152.61 (2018: $148.74, +2.60%)

*Total: $1203.80* (2018: $1148.08, +4.85%)


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 3, 2018)

*Marriott's Harbour Lake 2BR Gold Season
*
2019 Property Tax Fee - $151.83
2019 Replacement Reserve - $383.09
2019 Operating Fee - $892.39
*2019 Total - $1427.31*

2018 Total - $1,354.54 *(5.37% increase)*


----------



## Luvtoride (Nov 3, 2018)

*Marriott's Cypress Harbor 2 bedroom Sport week*

2019 Property Tax Fee - $108.55
2019 Replacement Reserve - $372.75
2019 Operating Fee - $811.28
*2019 Total - $1292.58*

2018 Total - $1257.73*(2.77% increase)*


----------



## Luvtoride (Nov 3, 2018)

*Marriott's Grande Ocean 2 bedroom Gold week*

2019 Property Tax Fee - $134.11
2019 Replacement Reserve - $361.85
2019 Operating Fee - $995.42
*2019 Total - $1491.38*

2018 Total - $1,407.78 (5.94% increase)


----------



## Bnov (Nov 3, 2018)

*Marriott's MountainSide 2BR Platinum Season*

2019 Property Tax Fee - $59.86
2019 Replacement Reserve - $402.59
2019 Operating Fee - $937.73
*2019 Total - $1400.18*

2018 Total - $1,340.81 *(4.4% increase)*


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 3, 2018)

*DC Trust Points*

2019 MF's on DC Trust Points confirmed at $0.58 per point. 

2018 MF's were $0.553/point *(4.9% increase) *


----------



## jpc763 (Nov 4, 2018)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club - 2BR Mountain View EOY*
*
Fiscal Year Description* *Due Date* *Amount Due*
2019 Property Tax Fee 2019-01-15  101.93
2019 Replacement Reserve 2019-01-15  176.18
2019 Operating Fee 2019-01-15  879.56
*Total:*  1157.67 

2018 Total $1105.13 - Up 4.75%


----------



## GreenTea (Nov 4, 2018)

Luvtoride said:


> *Marriott's Grande Ocean 2 bedroom Gold week*
> 
> 2019 Property Tax Fee - $134.11
> 2019 Replacement Reserve - $361.85
> ...


same for Silver


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Nov 4, 2018)

*Fairway Villas - 2BR*

2019 Property Tax Fee - $101.53
2019 Replacement Reserve - $357.08
2019 Operating Fee - $1017.17
*2019 Total - $1475.78*

4.96% increase over 2018 MF

I spoke with the GM at MFV this week about several things related to MF to value.  He mentioned this years MF includes about $50 for bad debt coverage, which is one of the highest, if not the highest, in all of MVC.  This covers the cost of foreclosing on those that do not pay their MF (essentially walking away).


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Nov 4, 2018)

*OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes - 2BR*

2019 Replacement Reserve - $318.51
2019 Operating Fee - $1164.65
*2019 Total - $1483.16*

The 2019 MF includes a special assessment of approximately $173, as reported in several threads.
4.64% increase over 2018 MF (not including SA)
18.46% increase over 2018 MF (including SA)  You choose which way you would like to look at it.


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 4, 2018)

*Aruba Ocean Club - 2BR Unit (same MF for platinum and gold weeks)*

2019 Utilities -  $226.19
2019 Replacement Reserve - $723.55
2019 Operating Fee - $1035.25

2019 TOTAL- $1,984.99


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 4, 2018)

*Aruba Ocean Club - 1BR Unit (same MF for platinum and gold weeks)*

2019 Utilities - $160.75
2019 Replacement Reserve - $541.01
2019 Operating Fee - $794.93

2019 TOTAL- $1,496.69


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 4, 2018)

*Manor Club Sequel 2BR Platinum*


2019 Property Tax Fee $69.34
2019 Replacement Reserve $268.23
2019 Operating Fee $1,080.43

2019 TOTAL  $1,418.00


----------



## bazzap (Nov 5, 2018)

*St Kitts Beach Club 2 Bedroom External Garden View Gold Week
*
2019 Operating Fee - $1423.16
2019 Property Tax Fee - $14.92
2019 Replacement Reserve - $539.32
2019 International Service Fee - $34.50
2019 Total - $2011.90

2018 Total - $1945.81 *INCREASE 3.4%*


----------



## bazzap (Nov 5, 2018)

*Grande Chateau 2 Bedroom Platinum Week EOY
*
2019 Operating Fee - $446.09
2019 Property Tax Fee - $27.18
2019 Replacement Reserve - $163.51
2019 International Service Fee - $17.25
2019 Total - $654.03

2018 Total - $633.99 *INCREASE 3.16%*


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 5, 2018)

*St Kitts Beach Club 2BR Oceanside Platinum
* 
2019 Property Tax Fee - $14.92
2019 Replacement Reserve - $539.32
2019 Operating Fee - $1,423.16

*2019 TOTAL = $1,977.40*

Based on bazzap's MF for 2BR Gold, fees are the same for gold and platinum seasons, similar to Aruba


----------



## rsackett (Nov 5, 2018)

*Marriott's Harbour Point Fixed Week 2BR*
2019 Property Tax Fee $77.52
2019 Replacement Reserve  $367.01
2019 Operating Fee $898.33

*2019 TOTAL = $1,342.86*

2018 TOTAL = $1,385.03 *Decrease of 3.0%*

Ray


----------



## klkaylor (Nov 5, 2018)

*Marriott Trust Fees 2019- Per 1000 pts*
2019 Maintenance Fee - $573.52
2019 Property Tax Fee -  $6.48
2019 Chairmans Club Fee - $270 _[Question deleted; asked in Post #20 in the discussion thread. - SueDonJ]_

*Marriott's Grand Chateau Float Wk 3Br*
2019 Operating Fee  $1306.30
2019 Property Tax Fee  $89.32
2019 Replacement Reserve Fee  $537

*Marriott's Grand Chateau Float Wk 1Br*
2019 Operating Fee  $662.21
2019 Property Tax Fee  $34.95
2019 Replacement Reserve Fee  $210.23


----------



## hangloose (Nov 5, 2018)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club (MMO) - 2BR OF Annual Platinum*
2019 AOAO Operating Fee $708.80
2019 AOAO Replacement Reserve $143.59
2019 Operating Fee $945.31
2019 Replacement Reserve $305.21
2019 Property Tax Fee $304.65
*Total: $2407.56 (2018: $2296.13 +4.85%)

Marriott's Ko'Olina Beach Club (MKO) - 3BR OV Annual Platinum*
2019 Operating Fee $1935.37
2019 Replacement Reserve $387.66
2019 Property Tax Fee $224.28
*Total: $2547.31 (2018: $2431.73 +4.75%)*


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 7, 2018)

*Marriott's Grande Vista - 3BR Platinum*

2019 Florida Club Fee    $48.89
2019 Property Tax Fee   $186.18
2019 Replacement Reserve   $452.48
2019 Operating Fee    $1,121.75

*Total: $1,809.30*


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 7, 2018)

*Marriott's Grande Vista - 2BR Gold*
2019 Florida Club Fee - $48.89
2019 Property Tax Fee - $139.82
2019 Replacement Reserve - $342.93
2019 Operating Fee - $850.18
*2019 Total:  $1381.82
*
2018 Total: $1329.34* (3.91% increase)*


----------



## GetawaysRus (Nov 7, 2018)

*Marriott Desert Springs Villas 2 - 2BR White season (annual use)*
2019 Master Operating  68.41
2019 Master Reserve  46.98
2019 Operating Fee  854.22
2019 Replacement Reserve  466.68
*2019 Total: 1436.29*

2018 Total: 1381.83  (3.94% increase)

(Property taxes are billed separately by Riverside County, $74.86 this year)


----------



## hangloose (Nov 8, 2018)

*Marriott's Grande Vista - 2BR Platinum Lockoff (Florida Club)*
2019 Operating Fee $850.18
2019 Replacement Reserve $342.93
2019 Property Tax Fee $163.59
2019 Florida Club Fee $48.89
*Total: $1405.59 (2018: $1,353.85 +3.82%)*


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 9, 2018)

*Marriott's Aruba Surf Club - 2BR Gold Oceanside (same MF for platinum and gold weeks and view categories)*

2019 Utilities $262.92
2019 Replacement Reserve $558.67
2019 Operating Fee $1,048.54

*Total: 1870.13*


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 9, 2018)

*Marriott's Aruba Surf Club - 3BR Partial Overview (same MF for platinum and gold weeks)*

2019 Utilities $367.87
2019 Replacement Reserve  $761.47
2019 Operating Fee $1,371.46

*Total  $2,500.80*


----------



## tahoe (Nov 9, 2018)

*Marriott's Timber Lodge - 2BR Platinum Ski*


* Fiscal Year Description Amount   Due *
* 2019        Condo Reserve        65.49 *
* 2019        Condo Operating      234.58 *
* 2019        Replacement Reserve  339.81 *
* 2019        Operating Fee        747.25 *

*Total:  1387.13*


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 9, 2018)

*Marriott's Grande Vista- 3BR Gold *

2019 Florida Club Fee $48.89
2019 Property Tax Fee $141.44
2019 Replacement Reserve  $452.48
2019 Operating Fee  $1,121.75

*Total $1,764.56*


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 9, 2018)

*Marriott's Villas at Doral - 2BR Platinum*

2019 Florida Club Fee $48.89
2019 Property Tax Fee $103.27
2019 Replacement Reserve $348.00 
2019 Operating Fee  $1,226.64

*Total $1,726.80*


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 10, 2018)

*Marriott's Desert Springs Villas I - 2BR (Red Week)*

2019 Master Operating $68.41 
2019 Master Reserve $46.98 
2019 Operating Fee $965.16 
2019 Replacement Reserve $546.51

*2019 Total: $1,627.06*

2018 was $1,577.97

*Increase is 4.43%*

Note: Property Tax is billed separately by California Riverside County.  My tax bill received in Oct 2018 for a week is $99.14.


----------



## jpc763 (Nov 13, 2018)

*Marriott's Shadow Ridge - 2BR - EOY - Gold*
*
Fiscal Year Description* *Due Date* *Amount Due*
2019 Master Reserve 2019-01-11  3.48
2019 Master Operating 2019-01-11  11.28
2019 Condo Reserve 2019-01-11  44.42
2019 Condo Operating 2019-01-11  85.45
2019 Replacement Reserve 2019-01-11  158.48
2019 Operating Fee 2019-01-11  474.66
*Total:*  $777.77

2018 Total $739.75 - Up 5.14%

Note: Property Taxes billed separately


----------



## brianfox (Nov 14, 2018)

*Waiohai Beach Club 2019 - 2BR IV Annual*

Operating Fee $1,502.85
Replacement Reserve $428.76
Property Tax $208.82
Total $2,140.43

2018 $2,077.40

3.0% Increase



*Ko Olina Beach Club 2019 - 2BR IV Annual*

Operating Fee $1,759.12
Replacement Reserve $352.35
Property Tax $203.85
Total $2,315.32

2018 $2,210.24

4.8% Increase


----------



## samara64 (Nov 15, 2018)

*Marriott's Willow Ridge Lodge 2BR EY*


Operating Fee  918.36
Replacement Reserve 319.14
TOTAL $1,237.50

_[Edited per info from OP --> SueDonJ]_


----------



## ahdah (Nov 17, 2018)

*Timber Lodge 3 bedroom summer platinum
*
2019 Condo Operating.                 $237.32
2019 Condo Reserve.                     $90.43
2019 Operating Fee.                      $912.09
2019 Replacement Reserve.          $469.25
taxes billed separately
Total                                             *  $1709.09*
Increase       *                                  5.19%*


----------



## Kokolea (Nov 18, 2018)

2019 International Owner Service Fee is $34.50（EY）/ $17.25（EOY）.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 19, 2018)

*BARONY BEACH CLUB
*
2019 Operating Fee: $931.70
2019 Property Tax Fee: $89.48
2019 Replacement Fee: $378.58
*2019 Total: $1,399.76*

2018 Operating Fee: $888.00
2018 Property Tax Fee: $95.58
2018 Replacement Fee: $367.55
*2018 Total: $1,351.13*


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 19, 2018)

*SURFWATCH 3BR
*
2019 Operating Fee: $1,178.19
2019 Property Tax Fee: $95.34
2019 Replacement Fee: $347.12
*2019 Total: $1,620.65*

2018 Operating Fee: $1,118.70
2018 Property Tax Fee: $106.17
2018 Replacement Fee: $334.23
*2018 Total: $1,559.10*


----------



## Luvtoride (Nov 21, 2018)

*Desert Springs Villas II- 2 bedroom- Blue*

Total                       $        1,436.29
Master res              $              46.98
Master Oper           $              68.41
Replace res            $            466.68
Oper fee                 $            854.22

*3.94% increase over 2018 fees*


----------



## PCDC (Nov 22, 2018)

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club-1BR Annual*
2019 AOAO Operating Fee $622.70
2019 Operating Fee $812.85
2019 AOAO Replacement Reserve $147.37
2019 Replacement Reserve $158.66
2019 Property Tax Fee $179.16
*2019 Total: $1920.79
*
2018 Total:$1832.80) (4.8% Increase)


----------



## Xpat (Nov 26, 2018)

Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge

2019 Property Tax Fee 35.20 (2018: 35.60)
2019 Replacement Reserve 386.98 (2018: 361.66)
2019 Operating Fee 1,035.65 (2018: 984.85)

2019 Total $1457.83 (2018: 1382.11) +5.48%


----------



## vol_90 (Nov 26, 2018)

*Phuket Beach Club - 2BR
*
2019 Maintenance Fee 34,509.31
2019 Thai VAT Fee 2,415.65
*
2019 Total 36,924.96 Thai Baht (+3.45%)
$1,118.78 (based on 11/27/18 x-rate of 33.00)*


----------



## l0410z (Nov 27, 2018)

*Marriott's Monarch at Sea Pines

2019 - 1599.74  
Operating      - 934.12
Property Tax - 125.62
Reserve         - 540.00

2018 - 1684.41 * *(has a 200 disaster fee in it so lets  take it out and use 1484.41) *

*2019 is 7.9% higher*

2019 has the 4th year of a 150 per year 4 year assessment and 2018 had the 3rd year of the 150 assessment.   Lets take them out of 2019 and 2018 numbers.

2019 = 1599.74-150 (assessment)  = 1449.74
2018 = 1684.41-200 (disaster)-150 (assessment) = 1334.41
So the real increase of  2019 over 2018 is 8.6%.      *This seems to be way out of wack with most)  *

*2020 should be 1599 - 150 plus increase..... I hope.    *


----------



## TXTortoise (Nov 27, 2018)

*Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club  (MM1) - Lahaina/Napili 2BR OF*

2019 AOAO Replacement Reserve 160.87
2019 Property Tax Fee                 341.32
2019 Replacement Reserve          341.95
2019 AOAO Operating Fee            794.12
2019 Operating Fee                    1059.09

*Total $2697.35*


----------



## jpc763 (Nov 28, 2018)

*Marriott's Imperial Palm Villas - 3BR Special Season*

2019 Property Tax Fee  $190.81

2019 Replacement Reserve $464.23

2019 Operating Fee $1051.51

Total $1706.55 - 2018 $1623.56 - up 5.11%


----------



## Wahoo (Nov 30, 2018)

*Marriott's Summit Watch
*
2019 Operating Fee: $1197.11
2019 Property Tax Fee: $63.97
2019 Replacement Reserve: $405.93

*2019 Total: $1667.01*   (*up 3.5%* from 2018 $1609.94)


----------



## jeff76543 (Dec 1, 2018)

*Marriott's Ocean Pointe - 2 Bedroom Platinum Season
*
2019 Net Operating Fee:             $1,046.72
2019 Property Tax:                     $   222.54
2019 Reserve Fee:                      $   417.01
2019 Florida Club + Service Fee: $     48.89

*2019 Total:  $1,735.16 (*2018 Total:  $1865.97*) *down $130.81 -- down 7.01%
*
* The 2018 Operating Fee included a one-time fee of $217.92 for Disaster Recovery to cover repairs to Ocean Pointe from Hurricane Irma.

_[Merged response from *dioxide45*]_
If you exclude the Disaster Recovery fee from 2018, that leaves Ocean Pointe with a 5.29% increase for 2019.


----------



## icydog (Dec 1, 2018)

*Marriott’s Lakeshore Reserve 2 bedroom Platinum configured with two masters:


Operating fee  $1,467.56 
Property Tax $248.97 
Reserve fee $283.44
Total $1999.97 for 2019 

Total for previous year 2018 was $1906.24  

$93.74 difference or a 5% increase in 2019 
*


----------



## Luvtoride (Dec 2, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> If you exclude the Disaster Recovery fee from 2018, that leaves Ocean Pointe with a 5.29% increase for 2019.



Ocean Point- Silver 3 Bedroom
For my 3 bedroom the 2019 MF are $2,000.43 vs. 2018 2,160.29 (which included $262.18 IRMA repair fees).  Taking out those IRMA fees results in a calculated 5.39% increase for the 3 bedroom for 2019 vs. 2018.  Very disappointing!

Operating Fee $1,259.33
Replacement Reserve Fee $501.71
Property Tax Fee $190.50
Florida Club Fee $48.89
*2019 TOTAL $2,000.43
*
_[Post edited after details provided by Luvtoride --> SueDonJ]_


----------



## hangloose (Dec 3, 2018)

*Marriott's Ocean Pointe - 3 Bedroom OF Platinum Season*

2019 Operating Fee $1259.33
2019 Replacement Reserve $501.71
2019 Property Tax Fee $305.59
2019 Florida Club Fee $48.89

*2019 Total: $2,115.52 (*2018 Total: $2272.02*) down $156.50

* The 2018 Operating Fee included a one-time fee of $262.18 for Disaster Recovery to cover repairs to Ocean Pointe from Hurricane Irma.

Without Disaster Recovery fees, MFs are *up 5.25%!*


----------



## Wahoo Josh (Dec 6, 2018)

*Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony 2BR Platinum*

2019 Property Tax Fee $69.34
2019 Replacement Reserve $268.23
2019 Operating Fee $1,080.43

2019 TOTAL $1,418.00

These fess are exactly the same as those listed in Page 1 for Manor Club Sequel 

2018 Total $1370.00 (3.5% increase)


----------



## dms1709 (Dec 9, 2018)

Marriott Legend Edge - Platinum Season

Florida Club Fee: $48.89
2019 Operating Fee:  $1410.99
2019 Property Tax Fee:  $112.50
2019 Replacement Reserve:  $359.23

Total:  $1941.61

_*Note this discussion thread re a one-time Disaster Recovery Fee included in the 2019 Operating Fee, assessed due to Hurricane Michael: Hurricanes and Maintenance Fees. --> SueDonJ_


----------



## Superchief (Dec 12, 2018)

*Marriott's Oceana Palms - 2 Bedroom OS Gold Season*

2019 Operating Fee $1209.75
2019 Replacement Reserve $317.01
2019 Property Tax Fee $225.52


*2019 Total: $1752.28 (*2018 Total: $1676.27 + 18.31 Dis Rec fee)


Without Disaster Recovery fees, MFs are *up 4.5%*
*Note: Activity fees are $102.49
Cost per DC Point = .67*


----------



## vol_90 (Dec 25, 2018)

*Asia Pacific Club Points for 2019*

MF's per point is $0.39379

*Asia Pacific Club Points for 2018*

MF's per point is $0.38365

*Increase - 2.64%*


----------



## dwgraham00 (Dec 31, 2018)

Marriott Maui Ocean Club Lahaina, Maui, Hawaii | _Season:_ Platinum Plus | _Floorplan:_ 1BR + 2BA
2019 Operating Fee $1503.71
2019 Replacement Reserve $130.53
2019 Property Tax Fee $276.95
2019 Florida Club Fee $277.46
*Total: $2188.65 (2018: ~$2000)*

******************
Q: I'm cleaning up the 2019 MF's thread, getting ready for 2020's, but this person hasn't been back to TUG since posting. Can anyone confirm if these MF's pertain to MOC Lahaina and Napili Towers OR Molokai, Maui and Lanai Wing? Thanks!

A: $2,188.65 is for the old 1br, Molokai, Maui and Lanai Wing.


----------



## Beachspace (Jan 4, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> *Marriott's Harbour Lake 2BR Gold Season
> *
> 2019 Property Tax Fee - $151.83
> 2019 Replacement Reserve - $383.09
> ...



Same resort but Platinum:
2018: $1380.42
2019: $1456.70
5.5% increase


----------



## chunkygal (Mar 31, 2019)

Resort Name/Unit Size :*Waiohai Beach Every year Ocean View 2 bdrm*
 2019 AOAO Operating Fee:$464.60
 2019 AOAO Replacement Reserve: $121.50
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately): $208.8
2019 Operating fee: $1028.25
2019 Replacement Reserve: $307.26
TOTAL: $ 2140.53
Increase/decrease over 2018: Total $2077.40 (+63.13)  3% increase
** Please report DC Trust and AP Point MF's as the per-point amount in effect on 1/1/19, and any changes throughout the year.
2000 trust Points : $0.70 per point*


----------



## gatorray (Jan 18, 2020)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> *OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes - 2BR*
> 
> 2019 Replacement Reserve - $318.51
> 2019 Operating Fee - $1164.65
> ...


Why isn't the property tax a line item at MOW? How to access the approved budget?


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jan 18, 2020)

gatorray said:


> Why isn't the property tax a line item at MOW? How to access the approved budget?


If you are an owner, the 2020 budget is available in the MF package.  To get there, log into the MVC page, click Account -> Overview.  Then, under Pay Fees, click View Maintenance Fee Package(s).  Then click the 2020 MF Package.  For 2020, the approved budget has $64.31 for Property Tax, totaling $1,196,482.


----------

